# Steuerung via LPT-Port



## DANrulz81 (28 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte eine kleine Steuerung via LPT realisieren. Dazu habe ich mir eine kleine Karte gelötet, mit Relais, die bei 5 Volt schalten, damit will ich die digitalen Eingänge einer Klöckner Möller schalten. 
Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem, das bei mir aus dem LPT nur 4,1 Volt kommt, und die Relais nicht schalten. Wahrscheinlich ist auch der Strom zu schwach. 
Frage: Wie kann ich die 4,1 Volt und bis zu 20 mA Verstärken, damit die Relais schalten?


----------



## thomass5 (28 Februar 2010)

... Transistor, Optokoppler, ... ?
Thomas


----------



## McMeta (28 Februar 2010)

http://www.franksteinberg.de/erel.htm

so hab ich mir mal ne 8-fach Relaiskarte gebaut


----------



## mariob (28 Februar 2010)

*Gibts fertig für 9,95......*

Hallo,
hier: http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/NzcyOTgyOTk-/Bausaetze/Diverse/Bausatz_PC_Relaiskarte_K8IO.html

Gruß
Mario


----------



## DANrulz81 (28 Februar 2010)

Super, danke für die vielen Antworten, ich werds erstmal mit nem Transistor versuchen.


----------

